# 240sx hatchback for sale in NW Ohio for $900 dollars



## JasonDMX2 (Jul 10, 2004)

I am looking for the best offer around 900 you are interested give Jason a call at (419)937-2881 or e-mail me at [email protected]

The car is automatic, but I have all the manual conversion parts besides the transmission, so it could easily be a manual.

e-mail me for pics, only if you are interested in buying.

First person calling or e-mailing me giving 800-900 will probally take the car, I would accept trades of not running or running dirtbikes, four wheelers, or street bikes of any year

The car does run and I have been driving it for a while now, there is 158,000 miles on the body and frame and there is 90,000 on an engine that was swapped in by the previous owner.

Clean title

The car has a few minor problems that need fixed-the windshield is cracked, needs a new right hand headlight motor, some of the paint on the bumpers peeled off revealing the yellow urethane or whatever they made them out of.
The rack and pinion steering is also a little worn out, due for replacement or rebuild most likely but still works well.



also visit this link http://www.mobwar.com/page.php?x=36883


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

Interested and want pics, check your email.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'll just post this here.. then. My friend has a s13 coupe for sale. $700. Needs a new transmission, but thats it. It is auto though.. but perfect excuse to swap to 5speed. PM me if you want it and are in AZ.


----------

